# Man pleads not guilty for beating puppy to death (update)



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

National Outrage: Despite Witnesses, Inadequate Charges, Dog Killer Bobby Loggins pleads Not Guilty

The article called it pit bull before, seems they got it right now, it was a baby American Bulldog 

Just sad.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

How sickening. I hope Iowa's animal abuse laws can strengthened after this trial. A misdemeanor charge for this scumbag is a joke.

Poor puppy. :teary:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think that animal cruelty/neglect should be charged as a felony. I'm not sure, but has it not been proved that animal abuse leads to human abuse/murders? 

Poor puppy. I don't understand - why would anyone get a puppy (or any living, breathing thing for that matter), and get SO mad that they take the poor thing's life when it potties on the floor? That's at NO fault of the dog's - the owner should be the one teaching it what is and isn't acceptable. UGH. People disgust me.


----------

